# Is this in the Bible? Feminine Rating System



## 660griz (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/03/2...omplains-8-year-old-girl-not-feminine-enough/


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 27, 2014)

Read it and find out for yourself.  Will be the best thing you ever did for yourself.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 27, 2014)

WWJD... Burn...


----------



## 660griz (Mar 27, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Read it and find out for yourself.  Will be the best thing you ever did for yourself.



I have, and to my interpretation, it is not. However, I am not filled with the 'Holy Spirit", so, probably missing it. 
Point it out please, with the proper translation.

I have even been Baptized.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 27, 2014)

A couple of points:

1)  I would never have guessed that kid was a girl if I hadn't been told

2)  There's no mention of "parents" in the article or the video.  The article reads as if the grandparents are her legal guardians (although Doris is referred to as "great-grandmother" in the video.)


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 27, 2014)

I think androgyny is very odd for anybody, much less a little girl.  I once saw a little boy like that.  He was 8-10 years old and had a long blond ponytail.  In that setting (classroom), he was twice referred to as a girl by the instructor.  I had no idea of his sex until it was pointed out to me.

I blame the parents (or the lack thereof in this case.)


----------



## 660griz (Mar 27, 2014)

I think she may grow up to be one heck of a softball player.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 27, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> I blame the parents (or the lack thereof in this case.)



What does this have to do with what the school did and if it's biblical?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 27, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> What does this have to do with what the school did and if it's biblical?



Nothing.  It wasn't meant to.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 27, 2014)

SFD will be in here any minute with the verse and translation.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 27, 2014)

> that TCS is not the best place for her future education


Cant argue with that.
Although Im sure she and her family certainly learned a lesson.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 27, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Cant argue with that.
> Although Im sure she and her family certainly learned a lesson.



She's in public school now, so she'll be busy with her condom-usage and self-esteem classes.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 27, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> She's in public school now, so she'll be busy with her condom-usage and self-esteem classes.


And she was put there by simpleminded ignorance.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 27, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> She's in public school now, so she'll be busy with her condom-usage and self-esteem classes.



Pretty sure she can skip the condom-usage class and double up on self-esteem classes. Just a guess though. ( I know, humor in poor taste but, it makes me feel better about myself.)

Going from Christian to Public is like frying pan to fire. Poor thing doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 27, 2014)

This article hints that there is more to the story than the DBM has reported and you gotta figure it wasn't that cut and dried just based on common sense.

http://www.examiner.com/article/sunnie-kahle-virginia-private-school-response-about-tomboy-the-news


According to another source:

http://www.xojane.com/issues/sunnie-kahle-too-boyish-for-christian-school-virginia

"According to WSET, the letter said that school rules said that students could be banned for “condoning sexual immorality, practicing a homosexual lifestyle or alternative gender identity.”

“We believe that unless Sunnie as well as her family clearly understand that God has made her female and her dress and behavior need to follow suit with her God-ordained identity, that TCS is not the best place for her future education,” the principal wrote."

According to the school the decision wasn't based on how she dressed which seems to only leave her behavior.  Children who have been exposed to sex or molested tend to view it as normal and exhibit this behavior toward other children.  I have no idea if this is the case or not but it would explain why the child isn't in the parents home and why the school took such a drastic step as to expel her.

In any case it's sad.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 27, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> This article hints that there is more to the story than the DBM has reported and you gotta figure it wasn't that cut and dried just based on common sense.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/sunnie-kahle-virginia-private-school-response-about-tomboy-the-news



Once again, there is no mention of parents.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 27, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> Once again, there is no mention of parents.



Yep.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 27, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> Once again, there is no mention of parents.


What exactly would the mention of parents change?
This? -


> administrators complained she was acting too much like a boy.


This? -


> would be refused enrollment next year if she didn't follow the school's "biblical standards" and change her appearance.


Note the words "if" and "next year". That's a pretty good indication that she hasn't done ANYTHING to cause her to be banned "definitely" and "right now". 
There goes the conspiracy theories.
This? -


> "We believe that unless Sunnie as well as her family clearly understand that God has made her female





> despite having short hair, Sunnie identifies as a girl.


Apparently Sunnie understands that already.
This?-


> The letter mentions that students have been confused about whether Sunnie is a boy or girl


So lets not educate those children about the difference of people in the world so that they will be better prepared for their adult life where they will be exposed to all kinds of people.
No instead we'll keep them simpleminded like us.
The lack of mention of parents doesn't change any of that.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 27, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> What exactly would the mention of parents change?



I'd just like to know where her parents are.  Are they dead?  In jail?  Strung out on meth?  Any one of those would have a negative effect on an eight-year old.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 27, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> I'd just like to know where her parents are.  Are they dead?  In jail?  Strung out on meth?  Any one of those would have a negative effect on an eight-year old.


Maybe its just me but I didn't read anything negative about the girl. Only the Christian adults. But I agree those things you listed would have a negative affect on her. And this Christian School can be added to that list.
A child that MIGHT have needed a little extra dose of love and understanding and guidance.

But hey her hair was too short and she played in the mud. Out you go. God loves you. Bye.
Shameful.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 27, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Maybe its just me but I didn't read anything negative about the girl. Only the Christian adults. But I agree those things you listed would have a negative affect on her. And this Christian School can be added to that list.
> A child that MIGHT have needed a little extra dose of love and understanding and guidance.
> 
> But hey her hair was too short and she played in the mud. Out you go. God loves you. Bye.
> Shameful.




The school's response:



> For confidentiality reasons related to a minor, it is not possible for us to explain in
> full detail the volume of documentation we have concerning the situation that the
> grandparents have made public. There is much more to this story than has been
> revealed related to Sunnie and the classroom environment. Our documentation shows a
> ...


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 27, 2014)

660griz said:


> Is this in the Bible? Feminine Ra...omplains-8-year-old-girl-not-feminine-enough/



Yes it is!

2 Opinions 14:7-31


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 27, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> The school's response:


Changes nothing. She didn't do anything of a nature that would get her kicked out now. That kind of narrows it down.


> It has been our constant desire over the last several years to work with this family and to shepherd this precious little girl in a way consistent
> with traditional values.


Oh that just makes me want to shed a tear.


> work with this family and to shepherd this precious little girl in a way consistent
> with traditional values.


And that they did. But she was only precious enough for several years. We love her but don't want her back.
Give me a break.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 27, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Changes nothing. She didn't do anything of a nature that would get her kicked out now. That kind of narrows it down.
> 
> Oh that just makes me want to shed a tear.
> 
> ...



The church school is obviously in the wrong.  After all, the media is completely fair and unbiased and would never slant a story to make Christians looks bad.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 27, 2014)

I hope there is more to it. I'd hate to think a Christian school would have a problem with a tomboy. Now an effeminate male, that's a different question.
I wonder if she has admitted to being a lesbian?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 28, 2014)

I doubt that. She's too young for that. I would not have a hard time believing that it was just because of her looks and her taste for boyish things that triggered it.


As far as parents being around, there are plenty of children like this that have perfectly fine family environments. Plus, she may also have a perfectly fine family home with grandparents that act just like parents should...



Artfuldodger said:


> I hope there is more to it. I'd hate to think a Christian school would have a problem with a tomboy. Now an effeminate male, that's a different question.
> I wonder if she has admitted to being a lesbian?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 28, 2014)

I wonder if girls at most Christian schools must have long hair, not adorn themselves with jewelry, and wear dresses for PE?
Do they go by Biblical standards, yesterday's standards, or modern standards.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 28, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> I wonder if girls at most Christian schools must have long hair, not adorn themselves with jewelry, and wear dresses for PE?
> Do they go by Biblical standards, yesterday's standards, or modern standards.



If you visit the school in question's website, they have a dress code.  I didn't see anything specific in it about girls hair.  My kid's school's dress code is about the same as theirs.

But, there is a little boy in my daughter's class who likes to play dress up and with dolls.  I have not heard much about it except from my daughter, who tells me about her "silly" friend.  That kid ahs two parents at home, and the rumor is they are a little concerned with his feminine tendencies.  I also have a buddy who's kid about the same age (5 or 6) does not want anything to do with sports, instead, he wants to go to plays and likes to pretend he is a singer.  I recon some kids show tendencies young.  Both the little boys mentioned may grow up to be straight, they have no clue about any of that now.  But, if they get ostracized by religious people, they will certainly have tendencies to push away faith and people of faith.

About the OP, I do hope the grandparents found a way to tell the little girl why she was changing schools that did not involve her being rejected.  That could have some lasting impact on her view of people.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 28, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> If you visit the school in question's website, they have a dress code.  I didn't see anything specific in it about girls hair.  My kid's school's dress code is about the same as theirs.
> 
> But, there is a little boy in my daughter's class who likes to play dress up and with dolls.  I have not heard much about it except from my daughter, who tells me about her "silly" friend.  That kid ahs two parents at home, and the rumor is they are a little concerned with his feminine tendencies.  I also have a buddy who's kid about the same age (5 or 6) does not want anything to do with sports, instead, he wants to go to plays and likes to pretend he is a singer.  I recon some kids show tendencies young.  Both the little boys mentioned may grow up to be straight, they have no clue about any of that now.  But, if they get ostracized by religious people, they will certainly have tendencies to push away faith and people of faith.
> 
> About the OP, I do hope the grandparents found a way to tell the little girl why she was changing schools that did not involve her being rejected.  That could have some lasting impact on her view of people.




I think she should be told what the school did so that she can be informed about what people are capable of.

There was a little boy who is friends with our neighbor's kids.  Even at 8 there was no doubt what his inclinations were.  I was told he came for a sleep over and the next day when his very muscled, very macho father came to get him, the boy ran down the stairs shouting "Daddy, daddy, [she] let me try on all her clothes!"   The father looked at his hosts, embraced his son and simply shrugged.

He is now a fabulous 15 year old.  I'm sure he would have been kicked out of the loving, caring school as well.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 28, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> I think she should be told what the school did so that she can be informed about what people are capable of.



There may be some value in that, but I would be concerned for her self image.  Confident kids can handle this stuff, others can't.  I don't know the little girl, so I don't know how I would handle it, other than to make sure she knew it wasn't her fault.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 28, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> The church school is obviously in the wrong.  After all, the media is completely fair and unbiased and would never slant a story to make Christians looks bad.


Thanks didn't realize that about the media until just now.
Probably why the schools own statements play a big factor.
Look the school has every right to not provide her an education if she doesn't meet their standards of who gets a Christian education.
Of course to anybody with a thought process that makes the whole God loves you, everybody is inherently valuable and Hate the sin love the sinner and all that nonsense seem a little silly.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 28, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> There may be some value in that, but I would be concerned for her self image.  Confident kids can handle this stuff, others can't.  I don't know the little girl, so I don't know how I would handle it, other than to make sure she knew it wasn't her fault.




"Fault".  That's a strange word in regards to the situation.  'Parents' fault.  Schools fault. Little girl's fault.  Satan's fault.....

Strange indeed.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 28, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Thanks didn't realize that about the media until just now.
> Probably why the schools own statements play a big factor.
> Look the school has every right to not provide her an education if she doesn't meet their standards of who gets a Christian education.
> Of course to anybody with a thought process that makes the whole God loves you, everybody is inherently valuable and Hate the sin love the sinner and all that nonsense seem a little silly.



God's Tough Love.*

*(see "Noah")


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 28, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> "Fault".  That's a strange word in regards to the situation.  'Parents' fault.  Schools fault. Little girl's fault.  Satan's fault.....
> 
> Strange indeed.





I am talking about the act of her being removed from the school.  Yes, I would make sure she understood it was not her fault, or, through no fault of her own.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 28, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I am talking about the act of her being removed from the school.  Yes, I would make sure she understood it was not her fault, or, through no fault of her own.


Its a shame the school didn't think that way.
Or she would still be there.
Getting a Christian education. Learning to repent of her supposed sins. So she could be saved. And spend eternity in heaven with God who loves her. 
At least that's what the brochures say.
It would appear they found it easier to discard her than practicing what is preached.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 28, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> If you visit the school in question's website, they have a dress code.  I didn't see anything specific in it about girls hair.  My kid's school's dress code is about the same as theirs.
> 
> But, there is a little boy in my daughter's class who likes to play dress up and with dolls.  I have not heard much about it except from my daughter, who tells me about her "silly" friend.  That kid ahs two parents at home, and the rumor is they are a little concerned with his feminine tendencies.  I also have a buddy who's kid about the same age (5 or 6) does not want anything to do with sports, instead, he wants to go to plays and likes to pretend he is a singer.  I recon some kids show tendencies young.  Both the little boys mentioned may grow up to be straight, they have no clue about any of that now.  But, if they get ostracized by religious people, they will certainly have tendencies to push away faith and people of faith.
> 
> About the OP, I do hope the grandparents found a way to tell the little girl why she was changing schools that did not involve her being rejected.  That could have some lasting impact on her view of people.



The school in question, Timberlake Christian School, allows girls to wear pants to school. It's the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 28, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> It would appear they found it easier to discard her than practicing what is preached.



At first glance, it certainly appears that way.  I am thinking through this from my expereince dealing with a Christian school, and I just don't see hwo they would kick a girl out for having short hair and playing in the mud.  The little boy at my kids' school is in no danger of being removed.  

I certainly hope the littel girl does not feel discarded.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 28, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> The school in question, Timberlake Christian School, allows girls to wear pants to school. It's the pot calling the kettle black.



Yes.  If she was following the dress code and code of conduct, and still removed, then the school is taking a very strange position here.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 28, 2014)

This is a sad case. It proves the point that people who call themselves Christians don't always act like it.

Given the limited information that we have, I think the school was in the wrong, but it is a private institution, so I don't think they broke any of man's laws.

I believe the status of the parent's has a HUGE bearing on the situation. At least she has some loving relatives to watch over her. I only hope that this does not injure her emotionally forever.

Edit to respond to OP's original question.
It is in there, but it is about how the school acted, not the kid.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 28, 2014)

ted_BSR said:


> This is a sad case. It proves the point that people who call themselves Christians don't always act like it.
> 
> Given the limited information that we have, I think the school was in the wrong, but it is a private institution, so I don't think they broke any of man's laws.
> 
> ...



I agree with your stance. The private school does have a right to not accept her. Based solely on the knowledge given, I don't agree that the school should have the viewpoint they are showing. Mainly because the girl is only eight. 
Not that I would personally agree with the discrimination concept, but if the girl was 16 and promoting an avid homosexual agenda or lifestyle on campus, then the school would be promoting the normally perceived concept of anti-gay Christianity. It would be more acceptable by most Christians if she was an older lesbian instead of a young tomboy.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 28, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> I agree with your stance. The private school does have a right to not accept her. Based solely on the knowledge given, I don't agree that the school should have the viewpoint they are showing. Mainly because the girl is only eight.
> Not that I would personally agree with the discrimination concept, but if the girl was 16 and promoting an avid homosexual agenda or lifestyle on campus, then the school would be promoting the normally perceived concept of anti-gay Christianity. It would be more acceptable by most Christians if she was an older lesbian instead of a young tomboy.



Thank you. You make an interesting point (in red above). I believe it is the correct Christian perspective, but...

Hate the sin and not the sinner.

I don't think there is a bona fide Christian perspective of "gay is OK". I know this is a hugely contentious point of the Christian religion today, but I also think it is a pivotal designation of adhering to God's law, and making exceptions to be in the "feel good, it is all OK" attitude that distinguishes the get along gang from the reality of what the bible teaches us.

But what do I know? I am just a traveler through this world.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 29, 2014)

ted_BSR said:


> Thank you. You make an interesting point (in red above). I believe it is the correct Christian perspective, but...
> 
> Hate the sin and not the sinner.
> 
> ...



New Covenant Christianity varies from Grace alone to grace plus _____ which is a totally different subject. I personally used to believe it required works but I'm a new grace only convert.
I too am just a traveler but not as the Masons perceive a Traveler.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 30, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> New Covenant Christianity varies from Grace alone to grace plus _____ which is a totally different subject. I personally used to believe it required works but I'm a new grace only convert.
> I too am just a traveler but not as the Masons perceive a Traveler.



What is supposed to be in the blank?


----------



## 660griz (Mar 31, 2014)

Ronnie T said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> 2 Opinions 14:7-31



What?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 31, 2014)

ted_BSR said:


> What is supposed to be in the blank?



I would say faith and repentance. Others might add baptism, works, the Trinity belief, confession, etc.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 31, 2014)

660griz said:


> What?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 31, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> I would say faith and repentance. Others might add baptism, works, the Trinity belief, confession, etc.



So one needs neither faith nor repentance?


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 31, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Yes.  If she was following the dress code and code of conduct, and still removed, then the school is taking a very strange position here.


That's basically my position. A "serious" offence would warrant immediate dismissal not "you cant come back next year if you don't change".
So what does she have to change? - 
The girl apparently acts, we'll call it, butch.
The girl apparently looks, we'll call it, butch.
She may or may not be "gay".
Does that warrant other supposed Christians to deny that child be given a Christian education?
The answer obviously is yes.
That's the schools right but its hard not to see the contradiction.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 1, 2014)

It is obvious they were using their religious beliefs to justify kicking her out. I just wanted to see some actual verses on the matter. What are the "Biblical Standards" they are referring to?

Just as it was obvious when certain states banned interracial marriage. When folks were arrested and put on trial, the judge in Virginia sentenced them and was quoted, "Almighty God created the races white, black, yellow, malay and red, and he placed them on separate continents. And but for the interference with his arrangement there would be no cause for such marriages. The fact that he separated the races shows that he did not intend for the races to mix." 

I can find verses related to interracial stuff. Just not feminine judging.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 1, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> I would say faith and repentance. Others might add baptism, works, the Trinity belief, confession, etc.



I would add one word. "Grace"


----------

